
In the future, companies won’t hire remote employees. They’ll hire remote teams - PretzelFisch
https://qz.com/work/1436222/terminal-helps-companies-hire-remote-teams/
======
ryanmercer
They always have: ad agencies, pr firms, law firms, many times customer
service, and probably several other functions.

